# 28" tires in colors



## zagar (Jan 11, 2010)

Found this the other day and thought I'd share it. 2 links for colored airless 28" bicycle tires. (622 and 635)
http://www.greentyre.co.uk/bike.html 
http://www.airfreetires.com/shopping/p-361-28-x-1-12-messenger-635.aspx#Specs


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 11, 2010)

*hmmm*

isay again hmmm


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Mar 22, 2010)

Does anyone know: Would a solid 622mm tire like this fit old American 28" rims (wood, steelclad..?)? That might be a really cheap alternative. Maybe you could glue them right to the rim the same way the pneumatic's are?


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Mar 23, 2010)

Some folks in UK have been using them for a while. Not tried them personally, but i'm going to order some and see how they fit. If nobody else reports on fitting and riding with them, i'll post my findings


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, do let us know.  Do they come in white or cream?  I only saw bright colors.  Post some pics, too.
I expect they'll work but look a little skinny like the cyclocross tires that Memory Lane sells.


----------

